# T-Jet wheel/tire and body post drilling ?'s



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm wanting to put together some almost stock t-jet runners and have a few questions....

1. Who sells good after market wheels and tires? Just looking for something I can mount on and not have to worry about wheel/tire wobble and keep the original width intact. Do people sell new straight axles as well? I have a ton of fray length (1 5/16") tungsten carbide axles, but don't really want to cut them down.

2. What do you guys use to drill body posts on resin bodies? Anyone out there selling post drilling tool sets?

Thanks as always for the help,

Marty


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

I have one of these and it works real well not only for Tjet resin posts, also for threading G3/G3R body tube holes: http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-TJET-SLOTCAR...X&its=C%2BS&itu=SI%2BUA%2BLM%2BLA&otn=4&ps=63


As for good wheels/tires, you can't go wrong with RTHO skinny wheels and tires.

Hope that helps.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

JW T-jet parts has wheels and a jig for drilling posts and you can use drill rod for axles.you can buy it online.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi Marty ,
i got your email and can help you out no problem with most items so look for a return email . Sorry about the website as my son kinda took it down while i was on vacation plus he knew i was planning on closing down Road Rage Ho and selling off. He was a bit premature and i did get it on line again temporarily till i decide when to close shop for good . So anyway it will be up for now if you need anything else.

Thanks Dennis / Bear :wave:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks Dennis, no worries, you've got mails.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

You can use high speed steel 1/16 drill blanks from a mill supply store and cut them to length.
But of course that won't have a spline for the crown gear.

I use the Tomy/AFX Super G+ rear axle assy for $2 for the rear axles, they're .063

I've used 1/16 oil hardened drill rod before but that's like coat hangar wire.
I didn't find it hard or true enough.

__________________


----------

